# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Del Mandriva Linux ne CD

## che_guevara86

Kam sharkuar nga interneti mandrive  : mandriva-linux-one-2010.0-GNOME-europe-americas-cdrom-i586 dhe do doja ta instaloja ne nje laptop . 
Kam provuar dy here ta djeg me Nero por me ka dhene error dhe me ka prishur disqet . Si ta shkruaj ne Nero (e kam provuar me opsionin Ner Express) ??
Po per ta installuar nga nje hardisk i jastem si behet ? Me hardiskun ne nje laptop tjeter e hap autorun kurse te laptopi qe da ta instaloj thote qe mungon nje file. 
Shpresoj te me ndihmoni sado pak .
Kaloni mire forumi

----------


## francovice

http://www.freeisoburner.com/   Shkarkoje ISO burner Dhe provo ta djegesh perseri

----------


## che_guevara86

po une e kam neron po se besoj ta kete nero lexova verdalle se ca ishte nje file k3b . Nejse kam programe per ta djegur po jep error .

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

cilat file ke shkarkuar dhe sa eshte secila?

----------


## Uke Topalli

Po a e ke shkarkuar skedarin pa gabime , checksum?

----------


## The Pathfinder

Perdor VMware dhe e perdor Mandrivan ashtu sikur ta kesh instaluar.
Po ashtu mban edhe Windows OS!

----------


## che_guevara86

Kam shkarkuar : mandriva-linux-one-2010.0-GNOME-europe-americas-cdrom-i586  dhe se besoj te kete gabime te njejten gje me ben edhe me 2009 . Te siti i mandrives ishte shume rremuje menyra e djegjes dhe instalimit . Dua ta instaloj si sistem te vetem . Di njeri si digjet dhe instalohet ky sistem , kam lexuar ne net po sgjeta asgje qe te me ndihmoje .

----------


## xubuntu

perse nuk shkarkon Ubuntu, eshte shume i thjeshte per tu instaluar
http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=download

----------


## don lico

Per instalimin nuk e di po per djegien konfertoi folderat qe ke shkarkuar ne nje te vetem mandriva*.ISO* psh dhe pastaj me nero ose cod program tjeter diegie digje ne opsionin DVD ISO (boot)

----------


## che_guevara86

e kam provu ubuntun po doja me instalu mandrivan

----------


## che_guevara86

asnje rekomandim ??????

----------


## don lico

Po qe te instalosh Mandriven se pari duhet te kesh parasysh qe file system nuk eshte me NTFS por duhet ext3 (ka dale edhe ext4 por sjam shume i qarte per ate) si dhe nje file sistem i vogel swap per Lilon qe eshte boot i linuksit. Keto mund t'i besh me nje partition magic ose cdo program tjeter qe eshte per ndarje particioni.

Gjithe te mirat

----------


## che_guevara86

don lico se kuptova 100% , ka mundsi ta sqarosh dhe nje here

----------


## don lico

Nqs e ke vene re gjate instalimit te Windows XP, Vista apo se fundimi Windows 7 si file sistem ne HDD krijohet *NTFS* (automatikisht ose manualisht).

Tani per instalimin e Linuksit duhet te krijosh manualisht (me ane te nje progarmi qe pq magic) 2 particione me 2 file sistemi. 

1.Particioni i pare me hapsire sa e deshiron me file system EXT3 dhe ketu hidhet linux si sistem operativ dhe particioni i dyte me hapsire jo shume te madhe 250 Mb me file system *SWAP* sepse ketu hidhet nje file qe ndihmon linuksin te startoje quhet [B]LILO[/B

Gjithe te mirat ^_^

----------

